# recorder suggestions?



## obwan

i'm looking at buying my first wooden or first alto recorder... any suggestions for makes/models. there is a yamaha store near me that sells them rather cheaply. $40 for a wooden soprano, $50 for a wooden alto and $20 for a plastic alto.


----------



## trajcep

obwan said:


> i'm looking at buying my first wooden or first alto recorder... any suggestions for makes/models. there is a yamaha store near me that sells them rather cheaply. $40 for a wooden soprano, $50 for a wooden alto and $20 for a plastic alto.


Maybe it's good for you to buy it respecting the old saying of "if you don't know what is better, ask what is more expensive".


----------



## Jaws

obwan said:


> i'm looking at buying my first wooden or first alto recorder... any suggestions for makes/models. there is a yamaha store near me that sells them rather cheaply. $40 for a wooden soprano, $50 for a wooden alto and $20 for a plastic alto.


The only smallest bit of useless information that I know about recorders is that the wooden ones wear out, so an old wooden one isn't worth anything. And cheap plastic is preferable to cheap wood because the quality control is better.


----------



## KateSmith

I strongly recommend you not to save money for good instruments!! The quality of it will be easily recognized in songs!


----------



## Kleinzeit

A wooden recorder swells up with breath humidity (your moisture mileage may vary), and you'll have to give the instrument a rest. That's when it's good to have a plastic one or another wooden one to give the first wooden one a drying breather. It's good to have a brace of recorders. They're sensitive, and they also have their lifespans, but different from an old violin, say. Because of the moisture factor it's more like a boat. It's constantly reacting, almost a living thing. Plastic is a different matter. You shouldn't expect to bequeath your recorder to your grandchildren anyway. Get the one you can afford & play it into the ground. Save up for a great one along the way, a three-figure one.


----------



## obwan

you dont mean 3 piece recorder do you? because those are supposed to be bad, from what i've heard. or do you mean 3 figure price? that's probably a better idea. oh yeah and the $40 wooded recorders were actually simulated wood. i was still thinking about getting it because it looks and sounds so nice. I ended up getting the cheaper alto though, and am starting to sound nearly as good on it as I am on the soprano.


----------

